# ID please



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

Please identify this piranha..


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice looking _Serrasalmus rhombeus_!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

black diamond rhom.... and a nice one too how much did you pay for him might i ask?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

nice rhom!


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

cueball said:


> black diamond rhom.... and a nice one too how much did you pay for him might i ask?


Thanks,i did pay around 280$ for him. Do you think it is black diamond?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Skzmrc said:


> black diamond rhom.... and a nice one too how much did you pay for him might i ask?


Thanks,i did pay around 280$ for him. Do you think it is black diamond?
[/quote]
it doesn't look like a black diamond, but it is a nice looking rhom


----------

